# Vba repository



## sous2817 (Jun 30, 2014)

hello everyone!

A while ago I found a VBA add in that was a repository for VBA code.  I'm pretty sure it was built as a .net add-in and used an access DB to house the actual code.  For some reason, I have it in my head that it was done by xlDennis, but I may be making that part up.  Does anyone have any recollection of this tool (or a similar tool)?  I looked in to MZ-tools, but I can't get it to install right on my work machine and the admin policy (I tried using admin account, and still doesn't work...I didn't go down the power shell route).  

At any rate, if anyone has any idea about the code repository thing, or has any similar ideas they can share, I'd love to hear them.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## RoryA (Jun 30, 2014)

Your memory is correct.


----------



## sous2817 (Jun 30, 2014)

But where is it now?  I can't find it on his site or on the internet (maybe I don't know the right google terms).  I'm not sure on the etiquette on messaging him directly for a copy.  You wouldn't happen to have a copy laying around, would you?

I thought he was a member of this board, but I can't seem to find him. I'm a terrible stalker...


----------



## sous2817 (Jun 30, 2014)

So I've made it as far as finding the link...unfortunately, it's dead


----------



## schielrn (Jun 30, 2014)

He is a member on this board, but hasn't been on the board since 2012:

http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/lounge-v-2-0/291730-net-co-library.html

On the comments on his download page, he told people to contact him here:


```
consult_@_excel_kb.com
```

But you will need to remove the _ from the e-mail address


----------



## sous2817 (Jun 30, 2014)

Thanks for the info, schielrn!  I'll give it a go and see what comes of it.


----------

